# Wire Crate vs Carrier



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

What types of crates are optimal? I was going to use a little plastic carrier as Bailey's crate. However I've seen those wire crates, and wonder if that would be a better choice?

I was planning on setting up his expen with the crate on one end, wee pads on the other, and food/water and toys in the middle. Is there a better suggestion? If I choose the wire crate, could I put his food and water inside of that since its big enough? Or is the carrier that is just big enough for him to turn around in, a better option? 

Also, I was planning on having Bailey sleep in his crate next to my bed at night. The expen set up will be in the living room. Do I use the same crate or carrier that's in the expen, as the one I have him sleep in next to my bed? Is it ok to take the crate or carrier out of the pen at night and put it in my bedroom? Or should I use one in the pen and a different one in the bedroom? I'm so sorry if this post is too confusing.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

congrats on your new puppy! this must be an exciting time for you  . i almost named my dog bailey too

i had bought one of those wire crates for paddy in the smallest size, but when i got him, it seemed so massive! so i ended up just using the plastic carrier that the breeder had him sent to me in, because he seemed comfy in there already and it was the perfect size. he really loved his carrier/crate and he used it every night til he hit about a year ( i think it was getting small, but he sleeps w/ me now anyway). i know if you use the wire crate, you'll have to probably need to block off half of it so it's not too big.

did you buy one already? i would probably just use that.

that was the original set up i had planned as well (w/ the crate on one side), but my little monster used to climb the carrier to jump out of his pen with :smheat: . so i ended up putting the crate in the middle so he couldn't do that. haha i guess it depends on if he's a jumper or not?

as to your bedroom, it really just depends on you. i'm sure you could use the same one, as long as you don't mind moving it back and forth all the time. i'm a bit lazy, so i'd have probably just bought another one


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Your Paddy is ADORABLE! Omg he's so precious!

Yes I'm very excited! Bailey is coming home on Friday! I've been trying so much to prepare for him.

I have already purchased a plastic carrier. But my parents have a wire crate that their Maltese never used, lol. He wasn't a crate kinda guy, lol. Their wire crate is the kind u can put the divider in and make it smaller. Maybe I can use the wire crate during the day in the pen, and the carrier at bedtime? Lol I don't know I'm so confused.

That's so funny that Paddy tried to escape, and use his carrier as leverage, lol. These little guys are so sneaky! Hopefully Bailey won't be so acrobatic, lol.


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

The best set up I had was a plastic crate and a wire expen that surrounded it.
Piddle pad and food outside the crate and cozy pad inside it.

When Wolfie was little, he really worked well in this set up. It did take up a lot of space in a bedroom!

I only went away from it when he was older and more reliable using the piddle pad when I was gone.

He still sleeps in the crate in the morning while I work (I have preschoolers come to my home and it is his safe, quiet place to not have to deal with them).

Now, our new pup is either in her crate or in a gated kitchen with a piddle pad near the back door.


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

That sounds like a great set-up! The only thing is my expen will be in the living room, not the bedroom. So I should put him in a different carrier at night by my bed? I don't want him to sleep alone in the living room.


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

Plastic carrier, for sure. It is a lot more den like, will make your puppy feel a lot more comfortable. 

As for whether to use the same carrier or a different one in the bedroom, I think you are overthinking things just a little. It really doesn't matter, just do whatever is convenient for you!


----------



## Baileysmommy (Nov 24, 2008)

Thanks. I have been a little neurotic about the little guy, and he isn't even here yet! Lol


----------

